# Club Intrawest Board Elections Called



## cd5 (May 4, 2016)

DRI/Club Intrawest has launched the election for 2 members of the Board of Directors. This year, 100 candidates are running for election *however 30 of them are in reality,* *a message to members through certain of the candidate biographies*. *An interesting read!* I've attached the Bio file for those that may be interested...Because we were unable to obtain the member contact list, this was used as a means of communicating with the Club's members. Indeed, just in the first day, we obtained over 100 new members to our FB group https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/ as well as new members to our website  citheownersgroup.wix.com/home

From: membersinbox@diamondresorts.com

Dear Chantal Desjardins,

Two positions on the Club Intrawest Board of Directors are up for election. The Bylaws of the Club provide for a cumulative voting structure so that each Member's voting entitlement (Resort Point Members receive one vote for every 15 Resort Points owned and the Declarant Member receives one vote for each Resort Point owned) is multiplied by the number of Directors being elected.

As two Directors are currently up for election, the multiplier this year is two, and therefore you are required to set out the number of votes allocated to each of your chosen candidate(s). You may allocate all your votes for one candidate or allocate your votes to two or more candidates. Short candidate biographies can be viewed here. The Club must receive a minimum of 15% of the voting power of the Members in order to satisfy the quorum requirements.

Go to www.clubintrawestvote.com to access the login page for the voting site. To vote online you will need the following:

User ID: xxxx
Password: xxxx
Number of Votes: xx

BALLOT FOR THE ELECTION OF TWO DIRECTORS FOR CLUB INTRAWEST
There are currently 5 Board Directors on the Club Intrawest Board. Each director is elected for a term of 3 years and their terms expire at different times to ensure continuity. One director (the "Independent Director") is elected solely by the Resort Points Members. The Declarant does not cast its votes for the election of that director. In 2014 the Resort Point Members re-elected the Independent Director, Mr. Kenneth Smith. For this election there are two available positions and Mr. Trevor Bruno and Mr. Ronan O’Gorman have both agreed to stand for re-election.

The record date for eligibility to vote in the election was established by the Board of Directors to be the close of business on April 15, 2016. At that time, the Club consisted of 21,881 Resort Point Members who collectively owned 4,175,542 Resort Points and the Declarant Member who owned 250,256 Resort Points.

The vote is being supervised and counted by Nordis Direct of Florida and Members may vote online by logging onto the secure website by using the link above, and using the Password listed in this email. In order to ensure your votes are counted, please login into the Member Web site and vote by June 3, 2016.

All meetings of the Club including this ballot meeting are subject to quorum requirements as provided in the Club Bylaws.
Sincerely,

Diamond Resorts IW Holding Company
Manager of CLUB INTRAWEST


----------



## rhonda (May 4, 2016)

That is some well coordinated owner involvement!  Thanks for posting this.


----------

